# New PSU for my system



## rapusa (Apr 19, 2019)

My current PSU is dead and need new one. Please suggest a PSU for below system spec.:
i5-4670 
GPU : Zotac GTX 1060 6GB AMP Edition
HAF 912  cabinet
2x4GB Corsair Vengeance (One Dead ) - will buy new one
1 TB Seagate (Dead ) - will buy new one
Gigabyte H87M-D3H Mobo 
*Seasonic S12ii 620W *(Dead )
Samsung SyncMaster PX2370 1080p  
Samsung 850 Pro 256GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi rapusa, welcome back. Remember me ?

Seems unfortunate your PSU died and decided to take down crucial components with it..


----------



## rapusa (Apr 19, 2019)

Hi Nerev!
How can I forget feeder of our LOL team  Once I have new PSU, I will be back for more gaming.

Well my RAM died first when I moved to mumbai, then hard disk and lastly PSU.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2019)

What's your budget? Corsair CX550 is a good option for ~4.2k but you can go for an even better option if you have the budget.


----------



## rapusa (Apr 19, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> What's your budget? Corsair CX550 is a good option for ~4.2k but you can go for an even better option if you have the budget.


Upto 6k is ok.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 19, 2019)

550W model is currently out of stock but this one is also very good but a bit over your budget:
Buy Antec EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 650W at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in
Make sure to confirm the presence of 7 years warranty logo on box.550W model is available on primeabgb & theitdepot but they mention 3 years warranty which was for older version of this model(much inferior in quality & not worth its price) but if they can confirm the presence of 7 years warranty logo on box then you can buy 550W model from them.For more details check this thread:
mdcomputers selling wrong antec earthwatts gold pro?


----------



## rapusa (Apr 20, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 550W model is currently out of stock but this one is also very good but a bit over your budget:
> Buy Antec EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 650W at Lowest Price in India - mdcomputers.in
> Make sure to confirm the presence of 7 years warranty logo on box.550W model is available on primeabgb & theitdepot but they mention 3 years warranty which was for older version of this model(much inferior in quality & not worth its price) but if they can confirm the presence of 7 years warranty logo on box then you can buy 550W model from them.For more details check this thread:
> mdcomputers selling wrong antec earthwatts gold pro?



I want 600 - 650W PSU and 7-8k seems to be current prices so I have decided to increase my budget to 8k. My last PSU probably died of power surge so I want PSU with power surge protection if available or any suggestion on surge protector devices.

Also, I found this model:
CORSAIR - SMPS 650W TX650M TXM SERIES 80 PLUS GOLD PSU - rs. 7050
Not sure about this seller though.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 20, 2019)

If you are in Mumbai get it from primeabgb, free shipping. Make sure this has 7 yrs warranty on the box.
Buy Online | Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro Series EA650G Pro 650W PLUS GOLD Certified Modular PSU | Price in India

The other option is this:
Buy Online | Corsair TX650M 650 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certified PSU CP-9020132-UK | Price in India


----------



## billubakra (Apr 20, 2019)

+ @gta5


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 21, 2019)

@op:i also have the same psu ie s12 ii 620-how old was it when it died and did it damage any other components of your system in the process?

Also how exactly did the psu fail?


----------



## rapusa (Apr 21, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> @op:i also have the same psu ie s12 ii 620-how old was it when it died and did it damage any other components of your system in the process?
> 
> Also how exactly did the psu fail?


Purchased in 2013-14 and died in 2018. My system suddenly shutdown, no idea what happened as there was no power surge or power cut. Not sure if any other component died with it. Will check once I get new PSU.


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 22, 2019)

If purchased in 2014, then you can RMA your Vengeance RAM. Corsair provides 10 Years warranty.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 16, 2019)

I've always read comments of different forum members here that *Seasonic S12ii 620W *is a solid option (hope I remember the correct model no. lol). How it died so soon, I wonder?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 16, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> I've always read comments of different forum members here that *Seasonic S12ii 620W *is a solid option (hope I remember the correct model no. lol). How it died so soon, I wonder?


That is old news.Seasonic S12II is now a discontinued model & not recommended,corsair latest CXx5x series(2017 version,grey/white label) almost matches this so currently it is the minimum recommended good budget psu series.


----------



## rapusa (May 25, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> I've always read comments of different forum members here that *Seasonic S12ii 620W *is a solid option (hope I remember the correct model no. lol). How it died so soon, I wonder?


It was one of most recommended model but then its just another electronic item which will die anyway after completing warranty period 

Purchased Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro Series and after few days of usage all my components seems fine. Lets hope this PSU at least survive 7 years as per its warranty.


----------



## chimera201 (May 25, 2019)

rapusa said:


> It was one of most recommended model but then its just another electronic item which will die anyway after completing warranty period
> 
> Purchased Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro Series and after few days of usage all my components seems fine. Lets hope this PSU at least survive 7 years as per its warranty.



Where did you get it from? Which wattage? You sure it's the new model right? Pics would be good.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 27, 2019)

rapusa said:


> It was one of most recommended model but then its just another electronic item which will die anyway after completing warranty period
> 
> Purchased Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro Series and after few days of usage all my components seems fine. Lets hope this PSU at least survive 7 years as per its warranty.



PSUs usually doesn't die this early. Even the lower-quality ones (described by many members here) run smoothly in almost every case. I have a VS450 (older model) which is powering my overclocked 1060GTX without any issues for approx. 3 years now.
If yours got broke, maybe it happened due to inconsistent electricity supply at your home or something?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2019)

That is your luck.If somebody buys a cheap psu for expensive parts then he is taking a chance that his luck wouldn't be bad but if it does then losses will be much higher than whatever he saved by going for a cheap psu.Nowadays CX450 sells for ~3.5k while VS450 for ~2.5k so there is no reason to go for VS450 when by spending just 1k more you get a much better psu.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (May 27, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is your luck.If somebody buys a cheap psu for expensive parts then he is taking a chance that his luck wouldn't be bad but if it does then losses will be much higher than whatever he saved by going for a cheap psu.Nowadays CX450 sells for ~3.5k while VS450 for ~2.5k so there is no reason to go for VS450 when by spending just 1k more you get a much better psu.



Not promoting VS series by any means. Just giving an example that even a lower-end PSU generally have longer lifespan. 
If I spend 5k+ on a PSU, I would definitely expect it to run for at least 7-8 years (or two full system upgrades) irrespective of electrical problems, or my luck. lol


----------



## chimera201 (May 27, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Not promoting VS series by any means. Just giving an example that even a lower-end PSU generally have longer lifespan.
> If I spend 5k+ on a PSU, I would definitely expect it to run for at least 7-8 years (or two full system upgrades) irrespective of electrical problems, or my luck. lol



You get a free replacement for the warranty period if it does end up dead.

I think he said he moved to Mumbai. He probably transported the PC in not so favourable conditions. Hence several components died maybe. Besides the Seasonic S12II is a very old PSU based on an outdated platform (same as Corsair VS series).


----------



## quicky008 (May 27, 2019)

I have a s12ii psu that was bought 
in early 2017.Although it appears to be ok, should i replace it with a better psu, just to be on the safer side?

Are these psus unreliable in general ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2019)

For an older system(like 3rd/4th gen intel) it should be fine.Only with newer systems(like 6th/7th gen or above) one should go for at least latest corsair CXx5x series & above that Antec Earthwatts gold pro series(latest version with 7 years warranty logo on box).


----------



## chimera201 (May 27, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> I have a s12ii psu that was bought
> in early 2017.Although it appears to be ok, should i replace it with a better psu, just to be on the safer side?
> 
> Are these psus unreliable in general ?



Nah you use it till it dies. That PSU has the necessary protections to not damage your other components. It will just shut itself off if the voltages go out of spec. If it was iBall, Zebronics, Odyssey,etc then you would have to replace it ASAP.


----------



## quicky008 (May 27, 2019)

In fact its installed on a system with a haswell i5 cpu.What makes it unsuitable for use on newer systems even though it supposedly works fine on 4th gen or older systems?

Is it because these psus don't support certain modern features like C6/C7 sleep states that were introduced with haswell,due to the fact that they are based on an older design?

I read somewhere that s12ii lacks certain protection features like UCP-could it pose any potential risks in the long run?


----------



## chimera201 (May 27, 2019)

^ The new CPUs might takes less power but there will always be some load by other components like the mobo itself. If it was causing issues we would hear about it in tech news.


----------



## rapusa (Jun 1, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Where did you get it from? Which wattage? You sure it's the new model right? Pics would be good.


Purchased 650w  from primeabgb and checked warranty of 7 year before order from their sales team in advance 

I don't know how to upload images here ... somehow managed to attach one cropped file:
psu_650w.png


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 1, 2019)

Yeah it's the new one. Seems like the 550W model only is the old one and it's not surprising since it's priced much lower.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 22, 2019)

^what is the make and model of the seasonic psu?


----------

